# Favourite Colorado timeshare for summer?



## Bajanswife (Mar 27, 2014)

Which resorts have the best summer ambience? We particularly like to be able to go for walks, and to have a river, stream or lake in walking distance. Lots of trees and a peaceful environment are good too. We don't need lots of other amenities or luxury. I have done lots of research already, but so many Colorado resorts are geared towards winter skiing and don't always show the best of summer. 

Ram's Horn in Estes Park looks promising - it seems almost like a cabin environment, which we really like. We are not as fond of the large condo complexes.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2014)

I would try for anything in Estes Park.  It's a great area for summer fun. 

The new WorldMark in Granby is very nice.  I would love to stay there sometime for a few days.  It's a beautiful area, and it's also close to the entrance to Rocky Mountain National Park (the opposite entrance from Estes Park).  

Breckenridge is very high in altitude, so that might create a bit of a problem for you, coming from sea level.  The resorts there are nice, if you are trading with II.  If you are trading with RCI, I like Val Chatelle in Frisco because it's a townhouse with no one above or below, but there are only six units. It's not got a pool, or an on-site check-in process.  You have to check into the resort in town and they give a code for the door for entry. If you call ahead and identify yourself, they will probably give the code over the phone, thereby saving yourself a stop on the way.  

Swan Mountain is also nice.  I don't know of many other resorts that are really nice in Breck that trade with RCI.  

The resorts in Avon/ Vail/ Beaver Creek are all nice, if you have II.  The Sheratons, the Hyatts, etc., are top quality.


----------



## SciTchr (Mar 27, 2014)

*Breckenridge*

Valdoro Mountain Lodge is very nice. It is a larger condo development. Lots to do in the area in summertime. I got it with RCI.


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 27, 2014)

SciTchr said:


> Valdoro Mountain Lodge is very nice. It is a larger condo development. Lots to do in the area in summertime. I got it with RCI.



Valdoro is a nice resort.  I have personally stayed at Westin Riverfront in Beaver Creek and that is a much nicer resort in my opinion.  It was during the summer with beautiful views, but I know it has a ski lift come right to the resort, making it easy to get up the mountain in the winter.  I have also stayed at the Steamboat Grand in Steamboat Springs and that is a REALLY NICE resort also with a ski lift coming right up to it.  Anything in Breckenridge or Beaver Creek is easy to get to because of I-70 access.


----------



## Robert D (Apr 4, 2014)

We own two summer weeks at Ram's Horn in Estes Park that we use in early August each year, and really like it.  EP is a really nice little town and I think Rocky Mountain National Park is one of the best national parks in the system. Ram's Horn is very close to the main entrance of RMNP.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 5, 2014)

Grand Timber in Breckenridge is within walking distance of downtown Breck and the Blue River. Grand Lodge in Breck is further up the mountain but is in a very nice area. Valdoro Mountian Lodge as mentioned, is very nice. Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge is in town but located on Maggie Pond.

Estes Park is a very nice little town. Historic Cragg's Lodge has the old hunting lodge feel to it and we found it to be very cozy. 

We have pictures on our smugmug web page of Valdoro, Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge, Grand Timber, Grand Lodge on Peak 7 and Historic Cragg's Lodge if you want to see them. The webpage is in my signature below.


----------



## Bajanswife (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree with Rams Horn, or anything in Estes Park for that matter, as #1 choice, for proximity to Rocky Mt Nat'l Park. 

One other to recommend: Sandstone Creek Club in Vail. If you can get a 2-BR unit on second floor back, you'll be right over a bubbling creek, which sounds and looks lovely with the windows open. We paired a week there with one at Rams Horn and really enjoyed both.


----------



## judyjht (Nov 5, 2014)

We have gone to both Vail (3 times) in the summer and Steamboat (1 time) and had great vacations.  We love to fish so that is what we did mostly.

In Vail we went para-gliding, cattle drive, fishing, horseback riding, bike trip to the top of the pass and biked down and had lunch in Vail village and continued on to the resort.  We both decided the Vail trip was one of the best summer vacations we had ever been on (other than the beach, of course)!


----------



## shagnut (Dec 27, 2014)

If you remember I was set to go to Worldmark Estes Park  in Sept when it got flooded but they cancelled it because of the flood.  I had always wanted Ram's Horn in Sept.  In I was looking for West Wellowtone to go with my week in Jackson Hole for this fall to add to my Jackson Hole  when all of a sudden there it was!!  Ram's Horn  Sept of 16 . Stopped ongoing search and grabbed it.  Whoo Hoo  I'm a happy camper!!  Shaggy


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm also interested in a CO mtn. location for summer 2016, so all these pointers have been great.  However, my objective is for a family reunion.  Anyone have any suggestions for more laid-back resorts which might work?  (Would be nice to have a pool and a central meeting area.  Prefer not a huge complex and rustic is fine.)

The kicker is I'd need 3-5 two-BD units, so that may be challenging.


----------



## zinger1457 (Dec 31, 2014)

MuranoJo said:


> I'm also interested in a CO mtn. location for summer 2016, so all these pointers have been great.  However, my objective is for a family reunion.  Anyone have any suggestions for more laid-back resorts which might work?  (Would be nice to have a pool and a central meeting area.  Prefer not a huge complex and rustic is fine.)
> 
> The kicker is I'd need 3-5 two-BD units, so that may be challenging.



I think it would be extremely challenging trying to find 3-5 2BR units at a resort in the Colorado mountains during any summer week.  I visit Colorado (Avon, Vail, Breckenridge area) almost every year at the end of summer and early fall using II Getaways.  There are not a lot of summer weeks listed and rarely do I see more than one type of unit available for any given week at any resort.  Maybe look at using VBRO or similar site to rent a large house in the area for a week.  It won't be cheap but neither will renting 3-5 2BR units.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the reality check, Zinger.  I thought it would be a challenge, but I've done it before in Park City--got 5 units, and this was using RCI.  But that was about 5 years ago.

I'll look for less high-demand areas or resorts.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 6, 2015)

Might want to look into Spinnaker on Lake Dillon. Very low key complex. It does have an indoor saline pool. It is right on Lake Dillon, the expansive bike path, and you can walk to town. Also, the Summit Stage is a free bus system that goes to Keystone, Frisco, and Breckenridge.

If finding a timeshare doesn't work, I highly recommend looking at some of the older condo complexes at Keystone Resort. Specifically, Wild Irishman, Flying Dutchman, or Soda Springs. The units are much larger than the newer areas, but you are still on the resort and can easily walk, bike, or shuttle to activities, hiking, the Snake river, etc.


----------



## tugnut (Jan 7, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> I'm also interested in a CO mtn. location for summer 2016, so all these pointers have been great.  However, my objective is for a family reunion.  Anyone have any suggestions for more laid-back resorts which might work?  (Would be nice to have a pool and a central meeting area.  Prefer not a huge complex and rustic is fine.)
> 
> The kicker is I'd need 3-5 two-BD units, so that may be challenging.


You may want to try this.
http://www.riograndevacationrentals.com/group-lodging-accommodations
Southern Colorado Had family Reunion there 2102 for 75 peeps. 1st class accomod.
on Rio Grande river Gold Medal fishing, Rafting Golfing very little shopping. Not over run with tourists. Restaurant quantity and quality about average.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks, TLB, for the Lake Dillon idea.  That looks workable.
Also like the idea for Keystone if I can't make the t/s idea work.

Appreciate your suggestion, too, Tugnut.  Some of the families won't be able to afford much in room rates, however, so I'm not sure we could make this work.  Looks like a great place, though!


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 14, 2015)

*Swan Mountain*

We always go in winter so don't take advantage of things like the tennis court but Swan Mountain Resort is great.  Decor is perhaps a bit dated but the staff is super friendly and they are the best equiped timeshares we have ever stayed at.

Lot's to do in the area.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 15, 2015)

JohnPaul, thanks for the additional suggestion.  That looks like it would be a great option.


----------



## tante (Jan 16, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> I'm also interested in a CO mtn. location for summer 2016, so all these pointers have been great.  However, my objective is for a family reunion.  Anyone have any suggestions for more laid-back resorts which might work?  (Would be nice to have a pool and a central meeting area.  Prefer not a huge complex and rustic is fine.)
> 
> The kicker is I'd need 3-5 two-BD units, so that may be challenging.



Wife and I got married in breckenridge. We rented out a 9 bedroom house and both of our families stayed there. You may want to consider a huge house in Breckenridge,  Vail, Beaver Creek or Steamboat.


----------



## Carole550 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Steamboat in the Summertime*

I have lived in Steamboat for 20 years.
People come for the winter(skiing) but stay for the summer.
As locals my hubby and I travel in spring (mud season) and fall.

Worldmark,by Wyndham is not a very large complex but is part of RCI and II.
Strings in the Mountains is next door and has many concerts, both classical and a different tempo in July.
The Steamboat Grand has many units that are timeshares and are various sizes.
Hiking, fishing, tubing on the Yampa River all make this a summer destination.

Just a suggestion!


----------



## cubigbird (Jan 31, 2015)

Carole550 said:


> I have lived in Steamboat for 20 years.
> People come for the winter(skiing) but stay for the summer.
> As locals my hubby and I travel in spring (mud season) and fall.
> 
> ...



+1 for the Steamboat Grand.  Nice resort!!!  It also lift that comes right up to it for skiing.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 1, 2015)

Haven't been back to this thread for a while, so thanks for all the additional suggestions.  Steamboat was another area I was considering, so we'll see what the availability is.  BTW, my sibs are all getting close to retirement age, so we may be able to pull off a Fall get-together, which would make it easier.  Given the area, I may consider late August or early-mid Sept.


----------

